# ankle hurt when..



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

The past few times I've been boarding my ankles hurt when I do toe turns. Could this be because my boots are to big? I've never had/noticed this problem in the past, but that may be becuase I would only go once or twice durning the season and now I have a season pass.

thanks


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

maybe its because u tighten ur boot or bindings too much , if u got heel lift then it could be big boot.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

Zany said:


> maybe its because u tighten ur boot or bindings too much , if u got heel lift then it could be big boot.


Thanks, this answered my question I get the boot lift never noticed it until the other day. Next time I got out I'll put on two pairs of socks instead of one and see how it works.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

RideFleet said:


> Thanks, this answered my question I get the boot lift never noticed it until the other day. Next time I got out I'll put on two pairs of socks instead of one and see how it works.


Try using boot inserts also.. helps a lot with heel lift. And yes, you may be tightening up the bindings too much.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

i recently had a similar problem a few days ago. On my left heel, the skin covering my achilles tendon was burning every time i did a toe side turn and it was so bad i had to stop and go home, and i think it was a combination of my socks being super thin (burton spring socks), and rubbing on my heel. The next time i went i wore some thicker snowboarding socks with cushioning and i rode from 8 am to 4 pm with no problems at all. try switching socks first before you buy any kind of inserts.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

ahhh boot inserts.. will do. I occasionally got heel lift. So I just cranked down on my bindings... bad idea lol.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's actually a number of possibilities could be the internal harness is too tight and the liner is too packed out. Could be that you cracked the spine of the boot and are now pushing through the boot too much, ankle strap placement, pulled ankles, boots too big, blah blah blah. 2 pairs of socks is a retarded idea.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2009)

It's not the whole ankel that hurts its the front and right that has pain


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

yah i got the same, i've missed about three days so far this season cos my ankle is busted. Feels like its bruised really bad and whenever i strap in, the binding pushes in on the ankle and it kills, and riding trees (which is all i do) makes it waay worse.
Might try some inserts if i can find cheapies, see if it helps. I'll let you know if it does anything. Frustrating being stuck at home when i'm living at a mountain


----------

